# if anything is worth having its worth fighting for



## purpledahlia

Ladies, i cant stop listening to this song!! 

'' If anything is worth having its sure enough worth fighting for ''

''quitting's out of the question''

'' when it gets tough we gotta fight some more ''

We will fight for our babies, these men are treating us all like Crap, be strong! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMiy_UsrPDs

:happydance::happydance:

if i was a man or lesbian i would love to marry cheryl cole shes a hero!


----------



## Ash_P

i listen to this song every day, when I feel abit down and depressed I still it on, blast it thru the speakers, and in no time at all im bouncing about in a great mood. One bit in particular gets me every time

Quittings out of the question
When it gets tough gotta fight some more

Thats what we all gotta do when things are hard and we see no way out. Fight some more. We have the best reason in the world to do so :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

:)


----------



## KaeRit21

i LOVE this song. lyrics are so true :)

xx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh i never heard this song, was gonna watch her on x factor xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

yeh she is performing enxt week!


----------



## tinkabells

I no, with whitney on the show as well xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

theyre pulling all the stops out this year arent they! robbie, alexandra, cheryl, WHITNEY, bet kylie comes out one night too!


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah i no, its cos its a new format, and i think people getting bored of shows so to get more ratings and to beat bbc, they are doing everything they can xxx


----------



## Ash_P

I think they are doing a pretty good job. I normally in the past watched Strictly as well, now it doesnt even occur to me that its even on. Infact I couldnt even tell u who is on it lol 
Im addicted well and truely to Xfactor :happydance:


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

i love this song too :D xx


----------

